# Wrist scaphoidectomy



## codedog (Nov 25, 2009)

Anyone ever jheard of awrist scaphoidectomy ?, if so is it cpt code 25210?,


----------



## akrug (Nov 25, 2009)

yes it is 25210


----------



## codedog (Nov 25, 2009)

thank you


----------

